# no longer my favorite site



## willietd2 (Nov 11, 2007)

i loved this site until i clicked on this forum. i am an avid trapper and im strongly against anti trappers. people say its crull or inhumane but can anyone ever seen a deer that enjoyed getting its leg blown off? not to pick on deer hunters i am also one myself


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Nov 11, 2007)

you can always start your own trapping forum...


----------



## sloth9669 (Nov 11, 2007)

*hunting/trap*

A hunter with a bad shot has the same affect as a trap...a limb gone till it dies. If the hunter gets a clean shoot its over in seconds or at least a min or 2. Difference being a trap is always a slow death and shooting is sometimes a slow death. I think any kill of any animal should be as fast and painless as possible and i dont see trapping ever being fast and painless.


----------



## joesawer (Nov 12, 2007)

Many traps bring very swift death. This subject has been brought up before. If you want to know why "no trapping talk" us the search funtion. The reason might suprise you.


----------



## ford832 (Nov 12, 2007)

I did a search and couldn't find anything-just searched "trapping".I always wondered about that myself.Although I haven't done it in the last couple years due to time constraints I always enjoyed it and done properly there is minimal pain and suffering.Most traps used here are instant death and legholds have to be offset padded jaws-the same type DNR uses for animal studies when they want to release the animal unharmed.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 15, 2007)

sloth9669 said:


> A hunter with a bad shot has the same affect as a trap...a limb gone till it dies. If the hunter gets a clean shoot its over in seconds or at least a min or 2. Difference being a trap is always a slow death and shooting is sometimes a slow death. I think any kill of any animal should be as fast and painless as possible and i dont see trapping ever being fast and painless.




You either have heard BS stories from slob trappers, checked line with a slob trapper, or are a slob trapper. Or what I believe the reality to be, HAVE ABSOLUTLY NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.

I have trapped most of my life as has most of my family and friends. Never have we had a limb removed from an animal because of a trap. Killer traps are set and fire to produce death faster than any gunshot. Foothold traps do just what they are called, they hold the animal by the foot until you get there to quickly and cleanly dispatch the animal. Leg hold trap are illegal and have not even been manufactured for many many years. I also believe you have never even seen a leg hold trap.

The only place you would get the idea that a trap is not fast and painless are from PETA videos and propaganda, or just plain ignorance. You ignorance is shown in this statment "trap is always a slow death". 

Now to clearify, there is nothing wrong with ignorance, unless you are unwlling to become educated on or in what you are having trouble understanding correctly.

When you have a full understanding of trapping and all that goes along with it please give us your newly founded and educated opinion.

As far as trapping, this will probably be all I say outside of PMs about it because this forum is not pro trapper, I however don't see it being against trapping either. The owners just want to keep controversy and p1ssing matches at bay. Talk about trapping will always lead to both unless all parties have full understanding about the topic being discussed.


Owl


----------



## willietd2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Spotted Owl said:


> You either have heard BS stories from slob trappers, checked line with a slob trapper, or are a slob trapper. Or what I believe the reality to be, HAVE ABSOLUTLY NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.
> 
> I have trapped most of my life as has most of my family and friends. Never have we had a limb removed from an animal because of a trap. Killer traps are set and fire to produce death faster than any gunshot. Foothold traps do just what they are called, they hold the animal by the foot until you get there to quickly and cleanly dispatch the animal. Leg hold trap are illegal and have not even been manufactured for many many years. I also believe you have never even seen a leg hold trap.
> 
> ...


very well said, thanks owl


----------



## wampum (Nov 17, 2007)

Well said Spotted Owl,I understand that the price of furs are going up a bit.I hope that more people start to get into trapping.I don't think a lot of people understand when a species becomes over populated that death thru starvation and disease aren't very pretty either.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 17, 2007)

They still sell rat and mouse traps in the supermarket here, they'd be the instant death type trap I suppose.

But is there a quick death trap for large animals ... if so, please link me to the pics or site of where they are sold.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 17, 2007)

Ekka said:


> They still sell rat and mouse traps in the supermarket here, they'd be the instant death type trap I suppose.
> 
> But is there a quick death trap for large animals ... if so, please link me to the pics or site of where they are sold.


The poison next to them would be the slow painful death type.


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 17, 2007)

There are several trapping sites on the web, here is one that I host for the PA trappers. www.pafurtakers.com This is a private forum and it will take a day or so to get you in.


Many on this sight know I have long lined for many years. We are a dying breed today. Years ago it was common for grand ma to go out back and kill a chicken for dinner. Today with packaged everything most can't bear to look at death. Not to mention what most have been fed about trapping. 

As most uninformed trappers believe that animals chew there legs off, then die in the trap. After countless trapped animals I have never seen this. When an animal is caught by the foot the foot goes to a feeling of pins and needles and then goes to sleep. You'll ask how do I know this, first there have been many tests done and me being the guy I am sported a trap for 45 mins on my hand. 

Today most trapper use offset traps bearing a wider jaw. These jaws do not close all the way, the animal is caught by the pad an held. I have let many cats, dogs small animals go with no harm. Hell I've caught my own dog several times. 

There has to be a balance in nature and Mother Nature is not as pure as many feel, Rabies, distemper to name a few. By taking the cream of the top a trapper can keep an animal population in check. Areas that trapped generally have less disease. Mange is another big killer and seems to pop up instantly when there are large numbers of animals in an area. Once an animal is sickened with one disease generally 30 days and there dead. It's a tough 30 days for them. Mange once full bore they loose there hair, in the winter they freeze to death, in the summer they starve due to the mite eating away and scabbing.

Is trapping for everyone NO, but trappers never seem to tell people not to eat meat, don't wear leather, have your spouse not wear cosmetics, Don't kill trees LOL, no animal drug testing. We are loners by nature and we have the most intimate relationship with nature. Most feel trappers are big ol fat, beer drinking, toothless slobs in the poor house. It's not the case, trapping is not a poor mans game today. But hey many tune into ESPN to see all the hunting and fishing shows. Tom Miranda's outdoors Tom was a long liner before a TV hunter. 

This whole issue started with me posting a few pics years ago on here because Gypo Logger wanted to know more about trapping. John has always had an allure for trapping. 

Now get out there and string some steel.


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is a large killer trap. These traps are not for land trapping Ekka. With a foot trap you can let an animal go as I have stated like dogs and such. There is one farm I trap that is owned by a vet, several times over the years I have caught his dogs, no problems using the right gear. The one I had after I let him go jumped in my truck and road all day with me.


----------



## wampum (Nov 17, 2007)

Marky mark,I haven't trapped in years,So you definately would have more knowledge then me,so I have a couple of questions for you.I also live in Pa.that trap you pictured is mainly used for rats and a larger size for beaver,in Pa your not allowed to use killer traps above ground they are just for the water right?No trap is allowed to have claws of any kind and you use smaller ones for say mink and larger for coyotes I have also set a trap off on my hand and fingers and neither broke the skin.Mabe I'am wrong but I would compare in most cases an animal in a trap as about the same as a dog in a chocker collar.The more it pulls the more it hurts so most animals once they find out they can't get away don't fight it.I'am for trapping basically for the reasons that you and spotted owl gave.Please correct me if anything I have said is wrong.


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 17, 2007)

THere are many sizes of the Conibear AKA Bodygripper trap. The larger ones are used for beaver and otter. While smaller ones can be used for muskrats and mink. Mediem for coon and opossum. Yes there are some states that allow the Meduim size Body Grippers on land. They are nice since there is no fur damage and they kill in seconds. Now you must use cation while setting these and most uses these where there is not alot of people.

In Pa you can set a 6x6 in the water way. Bucket sets and blind sets fit the bill. 

No toothed traps are allowed in PA and that is also a mis conception that traps have teeth. I believe your allowed to use a toothed trap in Maine for beaver set under ice for a quick kill also. 

Don't forget that the USDA has many trappers on there payroll working in the cattle and lamb country. These guys trap there azz off for megar pay all while helping keep the cost of meat down. 

Australia has many trappers working in the lamb country trapping fox. There fox is twice the size of our non native red fox here in the US.


----------



## wampum (Nov 17, 2007)

MarkyMark,Thanks for the info,haven't trapped since I was a boy and next year i'll be 60.Been thinking about starting a line for sometime.Just joined the web site you mentioned going to try to learn as much as I can.Figuire running a line would be healthy and give me another reason to go outdoors.Thanks again


----------



## Ekka (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont get it, how does the trap KILL?

Hey, I used to trap rabbits, the rest I'd shoot!  

Yes, the do gooders and greenies slowly push their ways, but forget the Kangaroo culling or fox culling in Australia ... a recent discovery of a govt *secret ops* into culling horses broke out.

The best humane solution is to have a second chopper following the first to make sure all shot are dead.

To those who think all this isn't on and shouldn't happen, bet you watch the news and see soldiers getting shot, bet you eat meat, bet you fish, bet you buy electricity, gas etc. All take the life of something living, the moment we discuss it ... it's not on.

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,22733074-421,00.html



> November 09, 2007 11:00pm
> 
> * Queensland Govt tries to hide massive cull
> * Most left to rot, shooters told to hide bodies
> ...







Crack shot ... brumby shooters are told to aim for the chest, but campaigners say they leave too many wounded horses to slowly die / Rob Maccoll / News Limited picture


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 18, 2007)

willietd2 said:


> i loved this site until i clicked on this forum. i am an avid trapper and im strongly against anti trappers. people say its crull or inhumane but can anyone ever seen a deer that enjoyed getting its leg blown off? not to pick on deer hunters i am also one myself



Dont worry about what others say here.You defiantly have some different types that hang out here. 
Do your thing and have fun, we do have a free (somewhat) country to do as we please. 
If people dont like it they can go @#$&% selfs and voicing their opinions mean nothing but words that mean squat. JMO. Have fun and get them dang coyotes $15-$25 last year carried in on carcass. I aint skinning nothing anymore, my time is worth more to me.


----------



## treebogan (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the post Ekka,it interests me for many reasons.
Firstly the wild Horse's that live in New Zealands volcanic platea have been pests for years,wandering onto the highway and getting hit by cars,wrecking the enviroment with overgrazing and errosion of their hoove when their numbers get to high.
A decade ago now,the "bunnie huggers" had the horse's rounded up (herding wild horse's?not easy) actually they were chased by Heli's to the point of exhaustion and into corrals.Well what then?Only about 25% of the people who said that they would have one showed up to get one,of the remaining 75%,some died from exhaustion,most were full of worms or had Hoof problems and the whole thing was generally a disaster.
The Horse's inhabit Army exercise areas and now I beleive,the Army does what it used to do and blows them up accidentally with mortars or artillery,machinegun fire from Heli's works too.A mate who is a pilot in the Army told me.
Second thing is,the Rifle the shooter is using is of the type that was banned in the wake of the Port Aurther tradgedy.Mr John Howard told the nation there was no "legitiamate use" of these firearms in Australia.I'm pleased he and his bum lickers have gone.He even made Hellen Clark look good.:jawdrop:


----------



## ford832 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey ekka.If you look at marky marks pic the bodygrip is in the "sprung" or released position.The animal would be caught either at the top or bottom(usually a neck shot)between the two "squares" of the frame.The two triangle things on the sides are the springs.Picture these collapsed then the frame pulled together and the trigger at the top of the pic(two long wires) being engaged by the catch at the bottom.The two little catches dangling off the springs are to hold the springs collapsed so it doesn't close on you while you get it set up.I use a connibear safety as well as I've been "bit" a few times.Oddly,I never did chew my leg off or to my knowledge decrease my market value but it is a bit difficult to get off one handed-especially when you get up to a 280+ size.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone ever get a 330 fired on both hands catching your thumbs and index fingers  . It was so darned cold I couldn't do anything with the other fingers. 57min drive home with that trap sprung over my fingers. Nothing broken, good bruise and lots of eating crow when the wife had to help me get it off. Fun driving with one palm up and the other down shifting gears in a 70 ford and steering all at the same time, and theres nuttin you can do about it.

That is the strongest trap I have and it did not break my thumbs or fingers, it will how ever break the neck instantly and cause instant death in the target animals. The neck is one of the weakest bone because of all the joints and small protursions of bone. Therefore causing an instant and painless death.

Owl


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 26, 2007)

willietd2 said:


> i loved this site until i clicked on this forum. i am an avid trapper and im strongly against anti trappers. people say its crull or inhumane but can anyone ever seen a deer that enjoyed getting its leg blown off? not to pick on deer hunters i am also one myself



I strongly support responsible trappers,hunters , fisherman and all groups of people that pursue their activity in honesty and regards to the well being of others around them. I like to do all 3 and many other activeties in the out doors are a part of my livelyhood.
As far as inhumane goes the natural deaths of animals appears more terrorifying to me then what an reponsible trapper or hunter will normally bring. I have seen raccoon and opposums eating my chickens and ducks alive. I hardly could believe it is a rare occurance, it just appeared they were eating them without any regards of killing them. An old time trapper from out west in NE WA state told me the coyotes would take turns running a deer to exhaustion and start eating on its hind quarters without ever making a clean kill. I've seen packs of dogs pursue deer in the same fashion here. Any body watch the lions kill on the tv natures show. Now that looks what I would call inhumane .
To many people doing what they shouldn't be doing to make a minority look like the evil bad guys to cover up heir own mischievious life style seems to fire the intent of most these anti's. If they would regard facts they could help us do a better job making life easier for humans and animals both.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 26, 2007)

treebogan said:


> I'm pleased he and his bum lickers have gone.He even made Hellen Clark look good.:jawdrop:



Gone in a big way, was a surprise to many.

Also, what will now happen is USA's GWB must go. GWB wont like the new bloke coz hello ...

Rudd speaks Chinese and is going to buddy up to them which GWB has already mentioned he doesn't like. However China is our largest exporter (buyer of our stuff). USA has been trying to shove wedges into Autralias relationship with China... of which Mr Magoo was so far up GWB's butt you'd need a prussik and 4wd to pull him out.

A new era is coming, lets see what unfolds.


----------



## Darin (Nov 28, 2007)

willietd2 said:


> i loved this site until i clicked on this forum. i am an avid trapper and im strongly against anti trappers. people say its crull or inhumane but can anyone ever seen a deer that enjoyed getting its leg blown off? not to pick on deer hunters i am also one myself



WIllie,
This site took off trapping as I had an influx of emails over it. This site is primarily a chainsaw/logger/arboristsite. I didn't need to get into it with people over trapping. We put this forum up cause most of us like the outdoors and was a way to talk about it.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 29, 2007)

The bs and contoversy around trapping sounds kinda like what happened where i was in ohio 5 years ago where a bunch of whiney gutless people protested deer hunting and they cancel deer hunting for one season the result?an over population of deer many of which starved to death but they called that nature taking its course.I personally have never trapped but I might give it a try after being trained and taught by someone who does it already.I have also killed,skinned,and butchered my own meat before and I gotta say its made out worse than a lot of people make it out to be.just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 29, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Gone in a big way, was a surprise to many.
> 
> Also, what will now happen is USA's GWB must go. GWB wont like the new bloke coz hello ...
> 
> ...




Way to stay on topic mate!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 29, 2007)

Crack shot ... brumby shooters are told to aim for the chest, but campaigners say they leave too many wounded horses to slowly die / Rob Maccoll / News Limited picture[/QUOTE]

I apologize for being off topic, but...
That's a sharp looking rifle.
Is that some type of FN-FAL ?


----------



## timberwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

> Don't forget that the USDA has many trappers on there payroll working in the cattle and lamb country. These guys trap there azz off for megar pay all while helping keep the cost of meat down.



The comercial food industry is no saint, as long as humans evolve with teeth and digestive systems designed to eat meat no one has much grounds to complain. 

No need to make animals suffer more than needed in the process of getting food, but food is food. People do survive eating nuts, grains, fruits and vegitables, if that is where it's at for them thats fine, but they don't need to get preachy about it.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Dec 3, 2007)

Not even close on the rifle! Its an M1A with a short barrel. I've been trapping for over 10 years and never had an animal lose a leg or have leg or foot damage and I use lots of foot hold type traps.


----------



## romeo (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess I was an evil trapper at one time. I also ran an evil pack of hounds (almost 30 blue and red tics) for a living. Predator hunters are always given a bad wrap. I even had some guy tell me I wasn't a REAL hunter, because a REAL hunter can sneak up on prey. I told him I was a REAL hunter and he was a REAL back stabber.

I always used soft catch traps and they dont break bones of flesh, here it is law. Connibears work good too, I have never trapped a "live" animal in one, and I doubt anything I trapped in one was alive very long. The hounds are the most fun though, they love their job.

The biggest argument I ever heard was the animals are only trapped for their fur and it was wasteful. Lion tastes great, bobcats good too, coon is alright, and you can eat bear if you have to, the hounds finish off the rest. I never wasted any thing.

I don't know many folks that haven't consumed something that was brutally killed, even if they grow a conscience and join peta in colledge. Vegetables are also defenseless living creatures, if you think about it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> Not even close on the rifle! Its an M1A with a short barrel. I've been trapping for over 10 years and never had an animal lose a leg or have leg or foot damage and I use lots of foot hold type traps.



I can't really tell from that pic, but looks like a socom m1? Either way, nice rifle and packs one heck of a punch.


----------



## spencerhenry (Dec 11, 2007)

while i didnt read all the posts, i feel i must respond. to whomever stated that it was removed because this is a chainsaw, logging, wood cutting site, THIS IS THE OFF THE TOPIC FORUM. seems to me that off the topic outdoors would include the things that outdoorsmen like to do. trap, hunt, fish, race cars, chase poon, work on the house, etc...
why is it that because someone has a beef with someone elses hobby that they feel they can tell them to stop? hunting is a part of this nation and always will be, it is how our ancestors lived, it is how i live. while i dont trap much, it is because i prefer to hunt and am not that good at trapping. 
maybe we should all take up knitting, knitting with only shed hair, not from animals that are sheared. we could all knit nice little mittens for all the under priviledged inner city lazies kids!!!


----------



## joesawer (Dec 17, 2007)

romeo said:


> I don't know many folks that haven't consumed something that was brutally killed, even if they grow a conscience and join peta in colledge. Vegetables are also defenseless living creatures, if you think about it.



Yep broccoli is just little trees. Those vegan tree hugger types don't like it very much when I point out how many small defenseless plants they are murdering when they eat bean sprouts.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 17, 2007)

spencerhenry said:


> while i didnt read all the posts, i feel i must respond. to whomever stated that it was removed because this is a chainsaw, logging, wood cutting site, THIS IS THE OFF THE TOPIC FORUM. seems to me that off the topic outdoors would include the things that outdoorsmen like to do. trap, hunt, fish, race cars, chase poon, work on the house, etc...
> why is it that because someone has a beef with someone elses hobby that they feel they can tell them to stop? hunting is a part of this nation and always will be, it is how our ancestors lived, it is how i live. while i dont trap much, it is because i prefer to hunt and am not that good at trapping.
> maybe we should all take up knitting, knitting with only shed hair, not from animals that are sheared. we could all knit nice little mittens for all the under priviledged inner city lazies kids!!!




The mods have been very liberal with this thread.


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a friend that traps set 8 traps with roosters in them to catch a cat that had killed about 25 chickens turkeys geese and ducks. The tom would pass by the traps. I kind of started thinking he might have been trapped be for. I put a turkey by my back porch and left the light on. At 3am I watched the cat walk on my back porch towards the turkey. At 1 minute past 3 I gave him a load of #4 buckshot from 15' away. He went down fast and had stopped breathing by the time I walked to him. No more dead birds in the last 2 months. Pretty sure this cat had been trapped befor, one of his front legs was gone below the joint. I dont hunt anymore but I did get some satisfaction getting rid of the varmit that had killed my daughters birds. By the way I had seen this cat dragging full grown birds across my pasture so I knew what had been takeing them. He did move real well for only haveing 3 and a half legs.


----------



## NYH1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I never got into trapping. Just wasn't and still isn't my thing. I did go with my friend a few times to check his traps. One time he had a small raccoon in a foot trap. He didn't want it because it was small. He simply opened the trap and let it go. It ran off as nothing was wrong. He said he does this type of thing all the time. Trapping is just like hunting. It helps keep the animal population in check. To all you trappers out there, from a deer hunter...keep up the good work.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2007)

eric_271 said:


> I had a friend that traps set 8 traps with roosters in them to catch a cat that had killed about 25 chickens turkeys geese and ducks. The tom would pass by the traps. I kind of started thinking he might have been trapped be for. I put a turkey by my back porch and left the light on. At 3am I watched the cat walk on my back porch towards the turkey. At 1 minute past 3 I gave him a load of #4 buckshot from 15' away. He went down fast and had stopped breathing by the time I walked to him. No more dead birds in the last 2 months. Pretty sure this cat had been trapped befor, one of his front legs was gone below the joint. I dont hunt anymore but I did get some satisfaction getting rid of the varmit that had killed my daughters birds. By the way I had seen this cat dragging full grown birds across my pasture so I knew what had been takeing them. He did move real well for only haveing 3 and a half legs.



That would make a neat looking fur. What did you do with it?


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 24, 2007)

spacemule said:


> That would make a neat looking fur. What did you do with it?



I gave it to the trapper who put in a big effort to trap it space. He did not have any luck but it was his #4 buckshot he gave me that did. It had a great fur as it should have from eating my little girls birds for about the last 7 months. I used a .22 first time I saw it dragging a goose into the pasture, an ak47 the second time I saw it dragging a turkey into the trees at night, talking about blinded by the muzzle flash but the last time with the 20 gauge and buckshot did the trick. Never underestimate buckshot. I gave up hunting a long time ago and would not have shot him if he would have left the birds alone.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 15, 2009)

romeo said:


> I guess I was an evil trapper at one time. I also ran an evil pack of hounds (almost 30 blue and red tics) for a living. Predator hunters are always given a bad wrap. I even had some guy tell me I wasn't a REAL hunter, because a REAL hunter can sneak up on prey. I told him I was a REAL hunter and he was a REAL back stabber.
> 
> I always used soft catch traps and they dont break bones of flesh, here it is law. Connibears work good too, I have never trapped a "live" animal in one, and I doubt anything I trapped in one was alive very long. The hounds are the most fun though, they love their job.
> 
> ...


Things get real different when you're having to do some of this just to put food on the table as I gather you had to from reading some of your past posts about your childhood. Good post Romeo and to the origional poster, TRAP ON.:agree2:


----------

